# Advice on Magazine & Newsletter Subscriptions etc



## aobed (2 February 2006)

*Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Hi guys,

This is my first post, although I have been lurking around these forums for a few weeks. In the last 6 months I have become quite interested in share trading (for the longer term).  While there is quite a deal of information available on this forum, amongst others - I wondered about the merits of several subscriptions that are available  (e.g. fatprophets, Aspect Huntley, etc)?  

My intended approach was to use one of these services to fine tune the shares that I should focus more attention on when doing my own research.  So essentially using them as a scout.  I gather everyone has their own approach - however does this sound like a fair approach to finding more prospects to potentially invest in?

Also, does anyone have recommendations on books / resources that teach the basics of charting and charting technique?  The number of resources in my local bookstore is amazing so a few pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bullmarket (2 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Hi and welcome aobed 

The only subscription I have is to the new SmartInvestor magazine (merger of the old Shares and Personal Investor mag's) which I find a very good read for my purposes.  Hopefully some of the more frequent traders will be able to provide you with the pros and cons of some of the newsletters you mentioned.

Re reading material, I strongly believe in the merits of having a *written* trading/investing plan and imo a very good read on how to put together a trading/investing plan is "Trading With A Plan" by Compton and Kendall.  On charting, a very good 'beginners guide' is "Trading on the Australian Stock Market: A Beginner's Guide" by Thorton. Then there are numerous other reputable authors like Bedford, Guppy, Tate who have written books on the finer points of charting and trading.  I think the best way to approach buying any books is to take any suggestions you get as a guide and then flick through their and any other books' pages in your book store and pick a few that suit your needs.

There is also plenty of information on the www.  Maybe have a look at the ASX site as a starting point for more info and links to other sources.

Good luck and hope this helps 

bullmarket


----------



## Petros (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

I've been subscribing to Huntleys for 2 years now and will be renewing again later this year.

[edit] I also recommend taking up the free newsletter available from www.motivatedmoney.com.au


----------



## Odysseus (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*



			
				aobed said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post, although I have been lurking around these forums for a few weeks. In the last 6 months I have become quite interested in share trading (for the longer term).  While there is quite a deal of information available on this forum, amongst others - I wondered about the merits of several subscriptions that are available  (e.g. fatprophets, Aspect Huntley, etc)?
> 
> ...




What you buy should depend greatly on what you want out of it. Overall, for long-term success and minimal trading, Huntley's is best, especially YMW. As always, read  critically, and don't accept every recommendation. Avoid "The Intelligent Investor": not that intelligent, and far too often wants to buy "cheap" stocks which are cheap because they aren't good. The AFR Smart Investor is a very good magazine, though you should not use it on its own. Stockdoctor is useful as a resource but no more: don't think, for example, that it is sensible to invest in their star stocks at all times. They are expensive, too. Fat Prophets: somewhat erratic, but often right on the general direction of things, and good on resources - not however on sensible portfolio construction for long-term holding. Do your OWN research as much as possible, on what the company's likely prospects are as a business, how much it is earning, how much it costs, etc. Read widely (including newspapers), but select what makes sense. Tipsheets should be no more than an aid.


----------



## 123enen (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*



			
				aobed said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> In the last 6 months I have become quite interested in share trading (for the longer term).
> 
> Thanks




I agree generally with  Odysseus post.

For long term trading (investing) you shoul take out a trial subscription of Huntleys and Intelligent investor. See which suits you. 
I started with Int. investor but over time I found them quite stale and have changed to Huntley's


----------



## doctorj (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Might not be your cup of tea, but Junior Oilers Weekly is an excellent publication - http://www.oilers.com.au

Also, you might try The Chartist.  Not only does it give signals, along with it comes a great deal of information on HOW to trade successfully. http://www.reefcap.com for that one.


----------



## aobed (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Thanks for all the information guys - I'll check these resources out.  I think I'll need to re-evaluate and write down exactly what my intenions are in terms of trading and given the amount of resources available, I'm sure I'll be able to find some based on what you all have mentioned above.


----------



## Julia (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

I agree with others' opinions of "Smart Investor" and "The Intelligent Investor".
A service I find interesting and often useful is FNArena's "Australian Broker Call".  This comes out every business day, and summarises all the recommendations put out by brokers that morning.  Whilst I wouldn't suggest you necessarily follow any recommendation, if eight or more brokers all put a Buy on a stock it's a high chance that that stock will move upwards at least that day.  So, it can provide a useful entry or exit aid for something you have already identified as being of interest to you.  Cost is $110 for six months, proportionately cheaper for 12 months.  Also has a useful historical search.  www.fnarena.com.au
Re Huntleys:  their research can be accessed free if you use E-trade as online broker.  I don't know if they provide more info if you are a subscriber.
Can someone comment on this?

All the best

Julia


----------



## RichKid (4 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

www.aireview.com is free and great imo. Plenty of other threads discussing tipsheets and related publications on ASF too if you need more info, just use the search tool.


----------



## Would Be Trader (10 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Has anybody heard of the Stockmarket Newsletters? (www.stockmarketnewsletters.com.au/) ?

It claims to have returned 325% last year and apparently is run by a highly respected financial analyst (Greg Tolpigin).

I'll be interested to hear from anybody who knows anything about this newsletter.


----------



## Julia (10 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

325%?????  More detail needed.

Julia


----------



## Would Be Trader (10 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Julia,

Have a look at their website.

WouldBeTrader


----------



## excalibur (11 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Hello aobed,
As long as you're interested in investing in national stocks then the above advice from our chat mates is just about excellent.
But as soon as your dealing with stocks like Coca cola, IBM, Pfizer or GM, then I would advise you to peek once and a while in the Financial Times or any other financial magazine that will give you INFORMATION and not comments upon a certain company or investment category in where you want to be active in.
Information that you understand and not any technical schnick-schnack.
And then beware: "Learn to read between the lines".
Questions like: Why has such information been written?
and "Who wrote the article and why, are questions that should go through your head, before making any major decision.
Good luck
Excalibur


----------



## Julia (11 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*



			
				Would Be Trader said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> Have a look at their website.
> 
> WouldBeTrader




WouldBeTrader

Have just had a look at the website.  I see the 325% was on CFD's which is of course a different proposition than trading ordinary shares.  It's an astonishing claim.  Are you going to give it a go?

Julia


----------



## Would Be Trader (11 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Hi Julia,

I must admit that I am seriously considering it given that I am currently trading CFDs. However, Don't forget that 325% with a 10% margin in CFDs is the equivalent of a 32.5% return with ordinary shares and that is Gross (i.e. before brokerage and interest charged on the CFDs). Still, it is not a bad return if it is genuine.

Regards

WBT


----------



## Julia (11 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*



			
				Would Be Trader said:
			
		

> Hi Julia,
> 
> I must admit that I am seriously considering it given that I am currently trading CFDs. However, Don't forget that 325% with a 10% margin in CFDs is the equivalent of a 32.5% return with ordinary shares and that is Gross (i.e. before brokerage and interest charged on the CFDs). Still, it is not a bad return if it is genuine.
> 
> ...



Hi WBT,

Yes, it took me an unreasonable time to remember the leverage factor.
I only skimmed through the link quickly and can't remember the details:
What would it cost you in subscription fees to attain this return on CFD's?
My very ordinary, largely blue chip, buy and hold portfolio last year returned over 35%, with no subscriptions other than Australian Broker Call (which I will renew) and The Intelligent Investor which I definitely won't renew.
And I was exposed to fairly minimal risk.  Do you really think you'll get that much value for your money?

I'm not decrying the use of this service/tipsheet/whatever. Just wonder if you've considered the more conservative alternatives?

All the best]
Julia


----------



## Would Be Trader (12 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

Julia,

I think they have a special at moment of $575 for the whole year. It is for the very reason that you mentioned that I haven't signed up yet. 

However, you have to read the whole info on their website to understand the (claimed) attractiveness of this newsletter (ie. They have managed an handsome return in 2002 which was a bad year for just about everybody). Also their qualifications are impressive. 

There is no doubt that a Buy & Hold strategy is hard to beat in the long term. However the price for that is big drawdowns in bad times.

Your return is very good but don't forget that the last 2 years have been extremely good years and without any doubts these have been the best conditions for a Buy & Hold Strategy. The question to ask is how would your strategy perform when the market will turn around (noticed that I used *when* not *If*).

I have a CFD account that since last May has grown about 150% net of brokerage and interest. However, I am using a medium term strategy based on T/A (my average trade lenght is about 3 months for winning positions, 2 weeks for losing ones) and I am now looking for a shorter term strategy for the not-so-good-times. Hence my potential interest on this newsletter.

As far as the CFD risk is concerned, well... they are certainly riskier than ordinary shares but with the appropriate risk & money management techniques (ie. Use of stoplossess, trialing stops and predetermined max risk/trade),  they are not as risky as a lot of people think. One of the biggest attractions of CFDs over ordinary shares is the instant ability to open short positions. This could be very handy in bear markets.

Regards

WBT


----------



## Julia (12 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*

WBT

Obviously you've given this considerable thought and you're coming from the standpoint of experience with CFD's.  I've no experience whatsoever in this area.  Will you let us know how you find the Newsletter if you decide to proceed with it?

Good luck


Julia


----------



## Would Be Trader (12 February 2006)

*Re: Advice on purchasing magazine subscriptions, etc*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> WBT
> 
> Obviously you've given this considerable thought and you're coming from the standpoint of experience with CFD's.  I've no experience whatsoever in this area.  Will you let us know how you find the Newsletter if you decide to proceed with it?
> 
> ...





Yes, If I decide to proceed I will. 

I've also found out that this newsletter is available from a company called GT Financial. Does this ring a bell with anybody?

WBT


----------



## rcfoote (12 May 2006)

*Investment subscriptions*

hi readers; any opinions on the following info providers; Energy & Capital,Toby Smith, New world investor, Robert Hsu inside China, Schaffers,The Motley Fool, Louis Navellier, Rising star stocks, Changewave investing


----------



## markrmau (17 June 2006)

Latest from the "intelligent investor" (intelligent in name only IMHO).

(from etrade website)

"Our research director explains a change in his personal view on one of our top recommendations. Hi, my name is Greg and until recently I was a Flight Centre bear. Well perhaps bear is a bit strong, but I was certainly not convinced by our positive recommendation on the stock. But over the past year I’ve read the excellent special report by our Flight Centre experts Gareth Brown and Tony Scenna, Looking under Flight Centre’s Fuselage, Mandy Johnson’s book, Family Village Tribe, and I’ve taken a long, hard look at the company’s financial results. And I’ve changed my tune."

So there you go - they were happily recommending FLT even though the research director thought it was a dud.

I rate the intelligent investor as AVOID


----------



## TraderPro (29 June 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Latest from the "intelligent investor" (intelligent in name only IMHO).
> 
> (from etrade website)
> 
> ...




If you are a short term trader - yes of course avoid them. 
I think their time horizon is very long term... (I've never subscribed to them, but I did receive their freebies) so for investors with the outlook to hold onto stocks for years - they do pick good stocks with good fundamentals.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> WouldBeTrader
> 
> Have just had a look at the website.  I see the 325% was on CFD's which is of course a different proposition than trading ordinary shares.  It's an astonishing claim.  Are you going to give it a go?
> 
> Julia




Keep in mind that they have only reported their return during a BULL market.


----------



## laurie (29 June 2006)

By the time you get a Magazine on the shelf 2 months has lasped and the horses has bolted   

cheers laurie


----------

